# video editing



## kr651129 (Mar 2, 2012)

My wife's grandma passed and I'm making a simple slideshow with music and photos and will be burning it to DVDs; what's the most simple software to do this on FreeBSD? I'm trying to get this done asap so I'm not too worried about fancy video editing features.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## kr651129 (Mar 2, 2012)

fyi.....imagination worked perfectly if anyone wanted to know.


----------

